# A visit from the NAR



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

These kind of events used to get lots of attention around here but times change I guess. NAR 205 is in town for a few weeks to help with moving grain. 










Darn that was a loooooong job. Many thanks to Del at G Scale Graphics for making the logo issue easy(er) but I sure had a lot to learn about masking in layers. And I sure had a lot to learn about troubleshooting USAT cct boards. 

But everything is finally running well. Except the # board lights!!! These are 12v bulbs and my top voltage into the lamp boards is 3 to 3 1/2. Needless to say, they don't light up very well. 

Good classic 50's and 60's paint scheme though. 

Dave


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

Great shot & impressive work, should be entered in the photo contest 4 may.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

it really is an impressive piece of work - the paint scheme looks great although it would be tricky to execute. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dougald on 05/01/2008 5:29 AM
it really is an impressive piece of work - the paint scheme looks great although it would be tricky to execute. 

Regards ... Doug




Doug 

It was tricky. The "NORTHERN ALBERTA" is blue on yellow and the herald is yellow on blue. All of the decals were masks because Del couldn't match his material with my required paint. 

The whole engine was done grey. Then blue up to the bottom of the grey. Then the mask lettering was applied and the band was painted yellow. Light colour last - very bad. Also, every colour had to be painted with the base colour first to seal it so it wouldn't bleed under. Then sprayed the desired colour over that. 

The logo was a real joy! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif A mask had to be put on to properly outline the logo - on an odd surface - then the diamond was done blue and then the whole thing again yellow. 

I'm working on an NAR caboose that was pretty much scratch built starting with a USAT model. It's painted blue - grey - yellow but the decal masks are driving me nuts. The SIX diamond logos are a lot smaller and very hard to get right. I've burned through 4 already and I have to start again. 

Dave


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice Dave!


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello Dave,
Did you ever get a successful resolution to the number boards?
I've tried a couple of different methods, but neither are to my satisfaction.
For the first I installed the number decals then a couple of coats of clear coat. I then installed the decals again over the original one's, painted the whole assembly black, then tried to scape off the upper decals....it didn't work.
The second attempt was to install the decals then try to paint around and up to the edge of them. I think this turned out worse.
I'm not looking for a bright glaring number board, but a dim glow highlighting the numbers would do for me. I use LED lighting.
If you did have any success with this, or if anyone else has any ideas I'd like to hear about it.
Thanks a lot.
Cheers.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! A long time ago. 

So let's see. As I recall I tried at least one of your methods with little success so I went back to my tried and true G scale fix - as on all my other CN/WV locomotives. I match the font and adjust the size (through my printer) and print out the numbers on thin white or nearly paper, white on black background. Once applied to the clear plastic # boards the lights will show through the numbers. This works even better if you switch to LEDs and you might have to use a fine black marker to touch up the background. It will work if your careful. 

I also record the font and size in my documents so if I need it again I just pull it up, plug in new numbers and press print. 

Now of course I run in doors so I never (hopefully) have a weather problem. 

Hope this helps a little. 

Dave


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used white freezer tape with black dry transfer numbers for N&W diesel locomotive number boards in HO. The tape had a white matte finish. Perhaps you could apply the dry transfer numbers to the freezer tape, but not burnish them real hard. An alternate method would be to use the peel and stick numbers sold at office supply centers. Then apply several light coats of black overspray. Allow the overspray ample time to dry, then tease the numbers off using a new Xacto #11 blade. This should yield crisp white numbers against a black background.

Just a thought,
David Meashey


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Dave,
I know it's been a long time, but as the response shows it was a very interesting post.
I didn't think of using a black marker, I think I may have one of these floating around somewhere. This would be better than using a paint brush under a magnifying glass.
I'm taking off for some sunshine (with heat) next week, but will have another go when I get back.
Thanks for the reply.
Cheers.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello Dave,
I'll get on over the Staples this week and see what they have for peel and stick numbers.
I expect you saw Dave Winter's reply on using the black marker pen. This seems like an easier approach, so I'll see what I can come up with. I'm out of town next week for a few weeks so I'll give some feed back when I get back.
Thanks for the reply.
Cheers.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Enjoy yourself. 
Dave


----------

